# Amd bal Geschichte?



## blunznwurscht (25. November 2002)

Also ich hab heute folgende Nachricht gefunden:

John McForster der Chef von AMD lies Folgendes verlauten:
"Nach der Ankündigung von Pentium die schon 2003 ihren neuen 'Superchip' auf den Markt bringen werden, haben wir von AMD realisiert, daß unser Projekt 'Hammer' nicht kosteneffizient genug für den Absatzmarkt ist. Deshalb werden wir Anfang 3. Quartal 2003 die Produktion der Chips einstellen. AMD Prozessoren werden allerdings noch bis Ende 2003 in den Läden zu finden sein. 
AMD wird sich in Zukunft nur noch auf kleinere Chips für den Elektronikbedarf spezialisieren und aus der Prozessorindustrie aussteigen. 
Wir danken allen treuen AMD Käufern für ihre Unterstützung, 
John McForster


Naja jetzt werden wir wohl bald mehr für prozessoren ausgeben.

P.S Ich hoffe ich habs ins richtige Forum gepostet.


----------



## sam (25. November 2002)

quelle?


----------



## blunznwurscht (25. November 2002)

Quelle:

http://www.cs-sbg.at/


----------



## sam (25. November 2002)

wenn ich cs höre, dann verbinde ich das unweigerlich mit gerüchteküche bzw. sensationsgeilheit, weil cs so langweilig ist


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. November 2002)

Realistisch ist es aber. Gegen Intel kommt man rein finanziell nicht an.

Im Zweifel sagt Intel sich halt:
"Wir stecken 2milliarden in die Entwicklung, um in 1 Jahr doppelt so schnell zu sein wie AMD"

oder

"Lass uns AMD kaufen"

Das ist immer das Problem von und mit Marktführern - die einzige Limitierung ist in diesem Fall ein Monopolverbot.


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. November 2002)

> wenn ich cs höre, dann verbinde ich das unweigerlich mit gerüchteküche bzw. sensationsgeilheit


Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass es glaubwürdiger wäre, wenn diese Information von einer Quake-Seite stammen würde. 

Google findet dazu nichts, nicht mal den Namen "John McForster". Und da AMD für 2003 sowieso plant, die 64bit-Prozessoren weiter auszubauen, werden die wohl kaum einfach so pleite gehen.
Bei einem Umsatz von 3,9 Milliarden Dollar im Jahr wird sich kein klar denkender Firmenvorstand sagen "das reicht jetzt, wir hören auf".


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. November 2002)

Sie gehen ja nicht pleite und geben auch nicht auf, sondern verlagern nur ihr Gebiet vom HighEnd-Markt in den normalen Elektronikbereich - laut Quelle.


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. November 2002)

Schon klar, aber dass der AMD-Vorstand einfach keine Konkurrenz mehr zu Intel sein will? Nee, das glaub ich nicht...
Warum sollten die nach 30 Jahren plötzlich kein Interesse mehr an der Produktion von x86-Prozessoren haben? Schliesslich machen die das schon eine ganze Weile und sind für Intel ein ernst zu nehmender Konkurrent.
Ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, dass AMD zusätzlich noch verstärkt auf den "normalen" Elektronikbereich zielen will. Wobei die Halbleiter von AMD eh schon in mehr Geräten zu finden sind, als man denkt.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. November 2002)

> Warum sollten die nach 30 Jahren plötzlich kein Interesse mehr an der Produktion von x86-Prozessoren haben?


Weil sie anscheinend erkannt haben, dass sie selbst mit dem Hammer nicht mehr gegen Intel (P5) ankommen.



> sind für Intel ein ernst zu nehmender Konkurrent.


Sehe ich nicht so - Intel muss nur Schnipp machen und AMD fällt total ab, wie bereits gesagt.
Weiß zufällig jemand wie groß der Marktanteil von AMD ist? Ich glaube er ist ziemlich gering - weiß ich aber nicht genau.


Ich frage die mal, wo die den Kram her haben.


----------



## Avariel (26. November 2002)

Also ich glaub das nicht...

Überlegt doch mal: Wo sollten die von cs-sbg.at das her haben? Wenns durch ernstzunehmende journalistische Kanäle gelaufen wäre, würde bei Heise und anderen auch was davon stehen. Dann bleibt nur noch die Möglichkeit von Insiderinformationen. Und das grade die von cs-sbg.at an sowas rankommen, halt ich doch für reichlich unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Robert Martinu (26. November 2002)

> Weil sie anscheinend erkannt haben, dass sie selbst mit dem Hammer nicht mehr gegen Intel (P5) ankommen.



Das hat AMD bei der K6-Reihe auch nicht gestört 


Wie sich Prescott schlägt werden wir noch sehen; Nocona vs Hammer sollte AMD gut für sich entscheiden können.



AMDs Marktanteil: hängt davon ab wen du fragst.
Gesamtanteil bei allen verkaufen PCs war diesen Sommer irgendwo zwischen 15 und 16%; bei selbstgebauten Rechnern und Systemen kleinerer Händler waren es je nach Ort zwischen 35 und 50%.


----------



## Grimreaper (26. November 2002)

Von wegen AMD is kein Konkurrent für Intel. Vergleicht das mal mit dem Graphikkartenmarkt. Zur Zeit der GeForce 3 war nVidia  von der Technik her ganz klar überlegen. Von ATI war damals nicht viel zu hören außer im Billigsektor. Aber ihre neue Graphikkarte übertrifft sogar die Geforce Ti 4600 um einiges. Klar is nVidaia immernoch Marktführer, aber ATI hats auch wieder nach oben geschafft.
Also selsbt wenn AMD meinen würde, dass sie im Moment nicht gegen den P5 ankommen, sieht das in nem Jahr bvielleicht ganz anders aus. Und da auch AMD das weiß werden die nicht ganz einfach zumachen.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## eViLaSh (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Grimreaper _
> *Von wegen AMD is kein Konkurrent für Intel. Vergleicht das mal mit dem Graphikkartenmarkt. Zur Zeit der GeForce 3 war nVidia  von der Technik her ganz klar überlegen. *



lol, nvidia schraubt einfach nur die taktungen hoch ... und macht hier und da ne pipeline mehr...von technischer überlegenheit kann man da nicht wirklich reden, eher vom überlegenen marktanteil...

und zu dieser news: eindeutig ein fake...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. November 2002)

Ich habe den Verfasser mal angesproche, aber er hat sich noch nicht dazu geäußert.



> AMDs Marktanteil: hängt davon ab wen du fragst


Da wird es auch ein extremes Gamer - nonGamerGefälle einstellen...

Naja wie auch immer, wir können abwarten und hoffen, dass keine Firma eine Monopolstellung bekommt.


----------

